# Young Breeder



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

I know that a lot of you might think that teens aren't mature enough to breed these lovely little animals, but I'm no ordinary teen.

I'm Winnie. I currently have eight fancy mice:
Jacque
Marcel
Cleo
Antoinette
Herbert
Valerie
Muse
Luc

My mice are probably one of the most precious things in my life. I wake up at 5am every morning before my bus comes for school to feed, water, and play with my little monsters.

Just so you know, I'm fifteen and I've been breeding fancy mice for two years.

Anyway, I came here because I know that there are people here who will probably be willing to help me if I have any questions, and because I know that I'll keep fancies for a long time.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  sounds like you love your mice a lot getting up that early  well done


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can only speak for myself but is be happy to help you however I can 
Nice to "meet" you Winnie, I'm Stephanie. Just turned 19 a few days ago, been breeding mice for a few years and I can understand the whole "you aren't mature enough" thing..
But again, welcome!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Winnie.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Winnie.
Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
don't worry about age it sounds like you love them and care, i know plenty of older people i wouldn't leave a goldfish with let alone anything else!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome! I'm 15, too. I get the whole maturity issue. My parents are finally letting me breed, finally, and I might be getting some show quality mice for my birthday.  My mice are important to me, too. I know how you feel, I've been obsessed with mice since I was little


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Age is just a number.  It doesn't define maturity. Sometimes, my 13 year old sister is more mature than my 17 year old sister.
Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you'll like it here. I'm looking forward to seeing your mice and litters and what not.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I began breeding mice when I was 14.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Age is really unimportant. Besides mice, I had a full-time job and an apartment at 16, so I know that at least some teenagers are perfectly responsible at that age. Way to go! that you get up early to care for your animals. Habits like that will carry you throughout your life. Some adults are incapable of such dedication.


----------

